# chit chat



## MaidenScotland

The general lounge is available for general chit chat with other members from around the world.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/
Why not pop in there and have a read or leave a comment?

Maiden:


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> The general lounge is available for general chit chat with other members from around the world.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/
> Why not pop in there and have a read or leave a comment?
> 
> Maiden:


 i would like to leave a nice comment about the general lounge , but it seems to run by the UAE girl gang lol .....and if you have not got your boxing gloves on, well dont go in ..but i guess that is what its really for....a good old boxing match lol .....i must remind myslef to look up the term chit chat, (joking)


----------



## Lanason

*I've been in the Lounge*



MaidenScotland said:


> The general lounge is available for general chit chat with other members from around the world.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/
> Why not pop in there and have a read or leave a comment?
> 
> Maiden:


Ok so I went in :boxing: blazing - I'll take no prisoners :boxing:

MS - you do realise what you've done now !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofia Cooper

aqua said:


> Ok so I went in :boxing: blazing - I'll take no prisoners :boxing:
> 
> MS - you do realise what you've done now !!!!!!!!


so you came out in one piece then :eyebrows .......i had my hair torn out looool ....(joking) ......put it this way ....its an experience ....


----------



## Lanason

Sofia Cooper said:


> so you came out in one piece then :eyebrows .......i had my hair torn out looool ....(joking) ......put it this way ....its an experience ....


bunch of wimmin together what else do you expect :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sofia Cooper

aqua said:


> bunch of wimmin together what else do you expect :clap2::clap2:


  ...lol ....yes it was like being in the hairdressers !! ... lucky for me i do my own lol .....i still have srcatch marks on my face ...


----------



## Andy Capp

There are also a few blokes get in there you know, we aren't nearly as contentious....


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Andy Capp said:


> There are also a few blokes get in there you know, we aren't nearly as contentious....


 well hello Geordie .....today i thought i was back in my city on a Saturday night out lol ......if you get the pun....sure glad my nxt holiday is in Cuba ,,,,,,i dont think you will get what i mean .....hope they havnt followed you ...or was that the plan ??:boxing:


----------



## Andy Capp

Sofia Cooper said:


> well hello Geordie .....today i thought i was back in my city on a Saturday night out lol ......if you get the pun....sure glad my nxt holiday is in Cuba ,,,,,,i dont think you will get what i mean .....hope they havnt followed you ...or was that the plan ??:boxing:


Well as the Lounge is quiet I thought I'd do a quick tour....

Your city on a Saturday night is punch ups, not sure about the Cuba ref though.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Andy Capp said:


> Well as the Lounge is quiet I thought I'd do a quick tour....
> 
> Your city on a Saturday night is punch ups, not sure about the Cuba ref though.


 Thought you wouldnt get about Cuba ...i iwll tell you one day :eyebrows:......mmm where i live ...its the elite part ...., Egdebaston ...real posh part lol ......full of yuppies and students ....Saturday nights can be a little tainted , but of course iam always a bystander .. iam not into getting my hair messed up


----------



## Andy Capp

I thought you meant where you were originally from....

So you know Liberties then? If it's still there, an old haunt of mine...


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Andy Capp said:


> I thought you meant where you were originally from....
> 
> So you know Liberties then? If it's still there, an old haunt of mine...


 iam originally from ....alright der laaaar .as we say .....or aye laaaaar ....but left awhile ago to work in ER as it was pointed out today (dont even watch or like the programme....so false)...and Liberties ..you mean in scouseland ...never heard of it ...not sure where that is ..or it may go by a differant name


----------



## Andy Capp

It's next door to TGI Fridays on Hagley Road in Edgbaston....


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Andy Capp said:


> It's next door to TGI Fridays on Hagley Road in Edgbaston....


 i live 5 mins from the Hagley Rd ......i know TGI Fridays , but only went once ....i used to spend alot of time in Northfield before Edgebaston.......lovely place (not) ....i have only been near the city about 6 months ....


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Sofia Cooper said:


> i live 5 mins from the Hagley Rd ......i know TGI Fridays , but only went once ....i used to spend alot of time in Northfield before Edgebaston.......lovely place (not) ....i have only been near the city about 6 months ....


 cool jsut checked the link ....i dont remeber seeing it ....but then it was Saturday night lol .....did you ever do the Harbourne run .....with all 13 pubs lol all in one long st


----------



## Andy Capp

Northfield.... Nice!

Edgbaston is lovely though - apart from the hookers!

As i said, I was Knowle, Solihull...


----------



## Andy Capp

Sofia Cooper said:


> cool jsut checked the link ....i dont remeber seeing it ....but then it was Saturday night lol .....did you ever do the Harbourne run .....with all 13 pubs lol all in one long st


No hun. I was a little more select, like...

The Malt Shovel at Barston

and

Restaurants in Warwickshire - Welcome to The Boot Inn at Lapworth - Country Pub with Good Pub Food - Restaurant in Solihull, Knowle, Warwick, Kenilworth, Balsall Common and near NEC

You can take the girl out of scouserland....


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Andy Capp said:


> Northfield.... Nice!
> 
> Edgbaston is lovely though - apart from the hookers!
> 
> As i said, I was Knowle, Solihull...


....so you know Edgbaston then .....full of hookers ...errr yeah there is , but i havent seen them looking yet ... sooo yes Northfield ......the ...you know who , would do well there ...my opponent today .....they would of chewed her up and :spit: her out ..no problem


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Andy Capp said:


> No hun. I was a little more select, like...
> 
> The Malt Shovel at Barston
> 
> and
> 
> Restaurants in Warwickshire - Welcome to The Boot Inn at Lapworth - Country Pub with Good Pub Food - Restaurant in Solihull, Knowle, Warwick, Kenilworth, Balsall Common and near NEC
> 
> You can take the girl out of scouserland....


Of course you can ....especially when she is a Yorksire girl thru and thru ....i was born in Catterick :clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

TGI Friday Edgbaston was the first one in the UK.

I once went to a dinner dance at the botanical gardens in Edgbaston and on the way there got lost, stopped the car and asked a native the way... after much head scratching he finally said 

"ahh you mean the botty nickel gardens".. I suppose I did 

Maiden


----------



## Andy Capp

Gotta love the brummie accent - Yom all roight then?


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> TGI Friday Edgbaston was the first one in the UK.
> 
> I once went to a dinner dance at the botanical gardens in Edgbaston and on the way there got lost, stopped the car and asked a native the way... after much head scratching he finally said
> 
> "ahh you mean the botty nickel gardens".. I suppose I did
> 
> Maiden


lool. I like when they say tarah abit ..... goodbye in other words lol....I live 5 mins from the Botanical Gardens ,,,but I have never been , nice pub next door called The White Swan


----------

